# EdMika Launches the FDn to EOS Adaptor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/edmika-launches-the-fdn-to-eos-adaptor/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/edmika-launches-the-fdn-to-eos-adaptor/"></a></div>
<strong>From EdMika


</strong>This new EdMika adapter fits many more lenses than previous kits we have made. This conversion kit includes 1x EdMika FDn-EOS-A brass adapter body, 1x EdLink, 1x EdShield and 1x rear EOS cap. You only need to have your own good quality small phillips screwdriver to do the conversion. The main brass adapter body will fit most FDn mount lenses but will not fit any of the older FD lenses that are the silver ring/breech lock mounts. So far I have full kits for the lenses listed in the chart below. These kits allow you to replace the original mount with an EOS mount that will give infinity focus AND will allow you to control the aperture as well. This give you much better image quality compared to the usual FD-EOS adapters available for sale. Those cheap standard adapters use corrective lenses to give infinity focus and with that you lose so much detail as well as a stop of light that it is just not worth using.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5337164561&customid=&icep_item=170911278282&ipn=psmain&icep_vectorid=229466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg" target="_blank">Buy the EdMika FDn to EOS Adaptor</a> | <a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5337164561&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ca%2Fsch%2Fed_mika%2Fm.html%3F_nkw%3D%26_armrs%3D1%26_from%3D%26_ipg%3D%26_trksid%3Dp3686" target="_blank">View Other EdMika Adaptors</a></strong></p>
<p>Read more about compatibility and learn how to install these fine adaptors after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>If you have Canon FDn mount lenses that are not on this list you will still be able to mount the brass adapter and get infinity focusing on most of them but you would not have aperture control, you would have to shoot wide open only. The FDn 7.5mm Fisheye has a different bolt pattern so I will be making a different adapter for it. I am still working on many more lens kits and plan on having the FDn 50mm 1.2L and FDn 85mm 1.2L kits soon after I develop an EdTraveller to hold the rear aspherical lens element in those lenses. I will also be coming out with kits for the 20-35L and 50-300L zooms and many more as I develop the EdLinks needed to control the aperture. There will not be a kit for the FDn 20mm 2.8 or the FDn 85mm 1.8 since they are missing the holes and screws I normally attach my EdLink to. There is a way to make the 85mm 1.8 work but you would have to get the EdMika kit for the 100mm f/2, grind down the height of the EdLink by about 4mm and find a cheap/broken donor FDn lens and use the grey ring from it instead of the original no hole one in the 85mm 1.8.</p>
<p>As always each EdMika adapter comes with the latest Generation 4 Dandelion chip that will come to you preprogrammed with your lens focal length and reporting the maximum aperture. These chips are mostly useful for proper light metering and EXIF data reporting but they are also focus confirmation chips. I recommend using 10x live view for most accurate focus or getting a good focus screen. You can program the chip through your camera and calibrate the focus spot but I find accuracy is so so.</p>
<p>360 Brass was chosen over stainless steel or aluminum because brass is softer than camera and lens flanges ensuring no surface damage yet it is still strong enough to hold on through even heavy abuse. It also allowed us to skip coatings so we could maintain higher tolerances because of the variability of a coating process and because glue holding af-confirm chips bonds well to bare metal but poorly to coatings.</p>
<p>Some of these converted lenses come in contact with the thick mirror of the 5D2 and less thick mirror of the 5D3 and a couple contact the 1D4. This does no damage to the lens or mirror (I have hit thousands of times now) and can be overcome by focusing closer, going to live view and then focusing up to infinity. All crop sensor bodies are safe with no mirror hits on any lens at any focus distance. The below chart gives an idea of distances before mirror contact on which lenses and bodies. Some full frame shooters shave the mirror slightly to overcome the contact issue if they don’t want to use the live view workaround.</p>
<div id="attachment_11367" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/compatibility.png"><img class="size-medium wp-image-11367" title="compatibility" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/compatibility-575x235.png" alt="" width="575" height="235" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Compatibility Chart | Click for Larger</p></div>
<p>When you purchase this adapter kit you must include a PayPal note with the type of lens from the above list that you want to convert so I can send you the proper EdLink and proper EdShield. If there is no note included I will attempt to contact you through your paypal email address to ask this question again and if I do not get an answer within a day I will Include the EdShield and EdLink that will only work for the FDn 50mm 1.4 lens. If you include more than one lens in the note for a single adapter purchase I will send the parts for only the first one you mention. For now we are not selling extra EdLinks or EdShields separately from adapter bodies.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5337164561&customid=&icep_item=170911278282&ipn=psmain&icep_vectorid=229466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg" target="_blank">Buy the EdMika FDn to EOS adaptor on eBay</a></strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 20, 2012)

People are still interested in converting FD lenses? Wow.

The only one that I'd be interested in converting, if I had one, is the 150-600/5.6L, since Canon hasn't decided to keep up with Sigma (or even their older FD selves) in producing zoom superteles, with the maybe-someday exception of the likely-obscenely priced 200-400/4.


----------



## DB (Sep 20, 2012)

I've looked at getting some FD primes (specifically 55mm f/1.2) as well as some older 135mm f/2 and 200mm f/2.8 lenses on eBay for a fraction of the price of the modern day equivalents.

One issue besides mounting via an adapter is AF lock/confirmation, so I trawled evil-Bay and found this:

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/AF-Confirm-chip-Adapter-Canon-FD-Canon-EF-EOS-/350414335806?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item5196526f3e#ht_3495wt_1326

I was just wondering whether a separate FD to EF adapter with AF confirm would be better (more usable) than the EdMika kit version?


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 20, 2012)

What's the different between this adapter and

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330476158645?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## phigment (Sep 20, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> What's the different between this adapter and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330476158645?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



I'm guessing the difference is in the volume produced/sold.


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 20, 2012)

DB said:


> One issue besides mounting via an adapter is AF lock/confirmation



Its not really an issue after some training. I do it on my 1100Ds viewfinder (no manual focus screens available) and most photos are focused properly. With less DOF i think its even easier to focus cuz its easy to make out whats sharp and whats not. 

My problem with the "adapter" is that its not really an adapter but rather a conversion kit. If i got more than 1 FDn lens theres no way im gonna unscrew/screw the stuff in place all the time  Ah yeah i remember i can just buy several conversion kits then....or maybe just get an L lens instead


----------



## fegari (Sep 20, 2012)

phigment said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > What's the different between this adapter and
> ...



Not at all! the adaptor in the link is made to conver NIKON to Canon EOS mount. The EdMika adapter convert from Canon FD to EOS mount. Completelly different thing and as far as I know this is the only *real *FD->EOS adapter . When I mean _real _I mean not the 10 USD crappy cheap ones with a plastic lens that produce horrible results (had one of those too and used for 2 pictures before throwing it into the garbage)

By the way I bought him the FD 55 1.2 SSC to EOS adaptor and works perfectly, it'll hit the mirror of my 5DIII if focused exactly at infinity but for those times I use live view as EdMika explained. Besides that, I got close the quality of a 50L without autofocus and with a pretty nice rendering. For me, if you have nice old FDs (like the 55 1.2 SSC or a 85 1.2) this is a no-branier. On top of that the conversion is 100% reversible.


----------



## noncho (Sep 20, 2012)

I've got FD 50 1.4 with replaced mount to EOS and I'm happy with it.
Cost <15$ - there is one guy here in Bulgaria that changes the mount and looks like this on the pics and it cost 10 times less.
The only downside is lack of AF confirmation(no chip), but I think he can handle this too


----------



## DB (Sep 20, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> What's the different between this adapter and
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330476158645?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



This one is smaller, cheaper and much thinner (lesser build quality) + it fixes EXIF data = f/1.4 whereas the other one states (from Lithuania) that you can manually select a wide range of apertures


----------



## DB (Sep 20, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > One issue besides mounting via an adapter is AF lock/confirmation
> ...



Well that would also be as I see it - i'd rather have an FD->EF adapter stuck to my 7D body and then attach different FD primes

For a similar price as the Canon EF 50mm f/1,4 USM you could get a Canon FD 55mm f1.2 SSC like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canon-FD-55mm-f1-2-S-S-C-55-1-2-ultrafast-lens-for-DSLRs-F-1-A-1-T-90-GH2-/251152833921?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item3a79e01d81

Or an FD 135mm f2.5
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canon-FD-2-5-135-mm-14468-FREE-SHIPMENT-/260958522538?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item3cc2570caa

As well as older L lenses like this 85mm f1.2 for under $1k
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/L-K-Canon-FD-EOS-1-2-85mm-Lens-Bundle-/290777389979?pt=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item43b3aedb9b

or this sexy White L Telephoto 300mm f2.8 for $800
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANON-300mm-f2-8-L-FD-MANUAL-LENS-/180975163756?pt=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item2a22f5d96c


Finally, you have TheLensDoctors in Scotland who do full rebuilds incl. conversion e.g. this 85mm f1.8
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANON-FD-TO-EF-CONVERSION-85mm-F-1-8-COMPLETE-REBUILD-EXCEPTIONAL-ON-EOS-LNIB-/330775909648?pt=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item4d03c7d510

..and they also do their on FD->EF adapter for $100 that looks great and they claim can do infinity focus
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CANON-FD-EF-EOS-ADAPTER-AF-CONFIRM-UK-DESIGN-/330794283547?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item4d04e0321b


----------



## Joseph M (Sep 21, 2012)

That looks promising DB, any reviews on the adapter their selling?


----------



## ontarian (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the great exposure Craig, its much appreciated.

I'm Ed Mika and I developed these adapters (and continue to do so). My conversion kits are not like the traditional adapters that just screw on apart from my original low profile FD-EOS adapter. That adapter is the thinnest on the market and with my lens focus calibration instructions makes all the white super telephoto FD mount lenses focus to infinity and most importantly without corrective light robbing and distortion adding glass elements.

All of these other adapters are mount swaps that take the old FL FD and FDn mounts off and put EF/EOS mounts on. We machine them out of solid chunks of brass on a pair of computer controlled mills in our garage in Ontario Canada. It takes over an hour of machining and assembly work on each adapter before it is ready to be shipped out.

I can honestly say that these are the best EOS adapters on the market in terms of performance and craftsmanship. Feel free to look through my eBay feedback profile to see this fact reinforced over and over by my clearly happy customers.


----------

